# PC to MAC wireless networking over Airport Express?



## NorCalJason (Jun 8, 2005)

Hello!

I found this site while surfing google for a problem, and found you guys very knowledgeable.

I've read many of the FAQ's, and searched the forums, and did not find an answer.

Here goes...

I have an iMac G4 with OS X and a Windows XP machine running on a wireless Airport Express network (Airport express connecting to my DSL modem).  

I've finally got both computers working flawlessly on the internet, but am having one hellofa time getting the computers to talk directly.

I've enabled file sharing on both machines, but neither machine recognizes eachother.  I've tried "connecting to the network" on the Mac, but I don't know what address to put in, or how to find the address to put in (the MAC doesn't automatically find the PC).  Futhermore, the PC doesn't see the MAC on "network places"

How do I get the two to play nice?

Jason


----------



## TimK (Jun 10, 2005)

Hi Jason,

I have a PowerBook and a Linux machine that I've had talking to each other (until I switched to wireless networking -- now the Linux machine won't connect, but that's another story).

To let your Windows machine "see" your Mac, you need to enable "Windows File Sharing" (I think it's called; don't have my Mac in front of me right now) in the Sharing pane in System Preferences. I assume you must do something similar in Windows in order for the Mac to "see" it, but I'm not going to pretend to be a Windows expert . With any luck, this response will draw someone who knows what to do in Windows XP.

Good luck!

Best regards,
Tim


----------

